
About GNU Pascal - peter_d_sherman
https://www.gnu-pascal.de/gpc/h-about.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"GPC is a 32/64 bit compiler, does not have limits like the 64 kB or 640 kB
limit known from certain operating systems – even on those systems –, runs on
all operating systems supported by GNU C, including

o GNU Hurd,

o Linux on Intel, AMD64, Sparc, Alpha, S390, and all other supported types of
hardware,

o the BSD family: FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD,

o DOS with 32 bits, using DJGPP or EMX,

o MS-Windows 9x/NT, using CygWin or mingw or MSYS,

o OS/2 with EMX,

o Mac OS X,

o MIPS-SGI-IRIX,

o Alpha-DEC-OSF,

o Sparc-Sun-Solaris,

o HP/UX, and more (note: the runtime system only supports ASCII based systems;
that includes almost all of today's systems, but a few IBM machines still use
EBCDIC; on those, the compiler might run, but the runtime support might need
major changes),

o can act as a native or as a cross compiler between all supported systems,
produces highly optimized code for all these systems, is Free Software (Open-
Source Software) according to the GNU General Public License, is compatible to
other GNU languages and tools such as GNU C and the GNU debugger. The compiler
supports the following language standards and quasi-standards:

o ISO 7185 Pascal (see Resources),

o most of ISO 10206 Extended Pascal,

o Borland Pascal 7.0,

o parts of Borland Delphi, Mac Pascal and Pascal-SC (PXSC)."

